# fond d'ecran



## michel89 (14 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,
j'ai vu à la fnac à nancy l'economiseur d'ecran  "clown fish" qui est dans bureau mais animé ,la surface de l'eau bougeait .Ou peut on trouver ce genre d'animation et ou peut on trouver des fond d'ecran animé ou bureau animé
Merci d'avance
imac core 2 duo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2007)

Une fois que tu as ton économiseur, tu peux utiliser Backlight pour l'appliquer en fond d'écran. 

Désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé Clown Fish, mais il en existe d'autres.

Ma préférence va pour Mac Aquarium, qui est malheureusement payant.


----------



## michel89 (15 Mars 2007)

merci a toi je vais essayé et encore chercher


----------



## lufograf (19 Mars 2007)

Salut Michel sans doute à tu vu l'économiseur d'écran appellé Lotsawater ? Il crée des animations type gouttes d'eau sur ton écran qui sont du plus bel effet ! Pour peu que ton fond d'écran soit le poisson clown et le tour est joué !

Tu peux le télécharger* içi.*


----------



## two (19 Mars 2007)

surtout que ce fond d'ecran (qui fait par d&#233;faut un snapshot de ton bureau) te permet de choisir l'image qu'il utilisera pour son animation


----------



## michel89 (22 Mars 2007)

merci a tous


----------



## michel89 (17 Avril 2007)

bjr je reviens vers vous "la goutte d'eau peut-on la mettre en economiseur d'ecran avec le poisson clown par exemple
merci d'avance


----------



## two (18 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> surtout que ce fond d'ecran (qui fait par d&#233;faut un snapshot de ton bureau) te permet de choisir l'image qu'il utilisera pour son animation


deux messages plus haut 
suffit d'aller voir dans les options de "lotsawater"


----------

